# Game Videos



## travisty (Oct 9, 2016)

Does anyone know where the clubs post their DA game videos? I'm trying to track down today's U16 Surf V Real SoCal at Real SoCal.

Thank you in advance,

Travis


----------



## younothat (Oct 11, 2016)

You normally have to get a link from the home team.      Most clubs don't have them posted public.

The home team is suppose to make sure (pay) the taping gets done &  give out the link to the team admins/managers but occasionally that doesn't happen for what ever reason(s).


----------



## PinoyBoy (Oct 13, 2016)

Some are posted on Hudl site but I believe you might need an invitation to get on site from your DA Club. Sometimes I find videos on youtube.


----------



## younothat (Oct 14, 2016)

PinoyBoy said:


> Some are posted on Hudl site but I believe you might need an invitation to get on site from your DA Club. Sometimes I find videos on youtube.


If you club/team subscribes to Hudl.com your own team video(s) will be on your personalized home page if uploaded by the group admin. One of the nice features of hudl is the ability to create short "highlights" of those videos.  Paid services so not really a public place where you find/view many videos from others.


----------



## Dan Toberman (Jul 10, 2017)

If you ever needed a service to re-watch soccer games/important moments, there is a new service that just started in Southern California called Trace Soccer. Here is a link to their website: http://www.tracesoccer.com/ a couple teams in San Diego will be using it for the Surf Cup in July.


----------

